# Riggs - Memories Part 2 (very picture heavy)



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

More photos ...

He had so much patience with puppies:









But he could also tell them to Bug Off!









Very food motivated:

























He was my handsome man:









Who put up with all the crazy things I thought up:

































































Which all lead up to the ultimate - the GSD Christmas Tree (see Memories #3)


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

These are great, you are so imaginative with your pictures....and you fuzzy butts are so tolerant.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, you dressed him up so cute! My American line was very tolerant of me dressing him up too. He passed away 2 years ago in July.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the outhouse pic!!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

aww so cute


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just looked at all of the pictures. They are wonderful. I'm so glad you have the pictures and the memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*LOL* at the first photo. 

The pup was just about hanging off Rigg's jowls! Great candid shot.


----------

